# Rimsky-Korsakov's Gorgeous "Antar" Symphony



## superhorn

If you enjoy Rimsky-Korsakov's Scheherezade, and other examples of Russian exotica,
have I got the piece for you ! It's Rimsky's symphony no 2, a program symphony called "Antar", also called a "symphonic suite". 
The story is ased on Arab an old Arab legend . Antar, a bitter loner, is in the desert when he defends a gazelle from a large bird. He falls asleep, and dreams of the beautiful queen Palmyra, who is really a fairy who was disguised as the gazelle. 
As a reward, she promises him that he can enjoy these three things :Vengance, power and love . He experiences vengance and power, and also the love of the beautiful Palmyra.
Eventually , he grows tired of that love, and asked to be released from her love and to die. She gives him a magic kiss, and he died peacefully.
Antar is in four movements, and boy is it gorgeous. It's colorful,evocative, alternating ferocity and sensuousness . Naturally, the orchestration is as luscious as you could want . 
I've been listening to the excellent recording by Neeme Jarvi and the Gothenburg symphony on DG, with the other two Rimsky symphonies, which are not programmatic ,but very nice anyway. 
What are you waiting for ?


----------



## Ukko

*X*



superhorn said:


> If you enjoy Rimsky-Korsakov's Scheherezade, and other examples of Russian exotica,
> have I got the piece for you ! It's Rimsky's symphony no 2, a program symphony called "Antar", also called a "symphonic suite".
> [...]
> I've been listening to the excellent recording by Neeme Jarvi and the Gothenburg symphony on DG, with the other two Rimsky symphonies, which are not programmatic ,but very nice anyway.
> What are you waiting for ?


The 'Antar' and the 3rd symphony are excellent examples of Rimsky's orchestration skills. A quality recording, heard through good speakers in a good habitat, is well worth hearing - about once a decade. When I know where he's going next, it gets to sounding trite. YMMV.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

That is a wonderful symphony. Very unique.

Neemi Jarvi conducting Russian music... yes, it doesn't get better than that.


----------



## Tapkaara

I do not have a recording of this piece, but I should. Probably the best thing I ever heard from this composer.


----------



## Ralfy

Thanks for sharing that; I'll look for the copy. For now, I only have Symphony No. 3, conducted by Svetlanov, published by RCA.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

The very beautiful , effective work by Rimsky Korsakov and one of my most favorites forever ! 

There are different versions of Antar actually, while Rimsky Korsakov revised it not for only once in his life (The second movement was completely different in first version fom the one we know and it was written as a completely new piece later) 

The one I have is played by L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande conducted by Ansermet.


----------



## Ukko

The "Antar" stream is ankle deep.

Pretty enough to hear twice though.


----------



## Moscow-Mahler

Yes, Antar is a nice piece! I have the recording with *Lorin Maazel and Pittsburg Orchetra:*










I think, it's one of the best TELARC disks - and Maazel was in high spirits.

American orchestras are usually very good in Russian music...

Naxos released a new Sheherezade with Seattle Orchestra, I have not heard it yet, but according to the samples, it must be good.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Again...Rimsky was an opera guy. He composed 15 operas...which I have. I'd suggest you to listen to them.

Martin, a great R-K fan


----------

